# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Ban wave - aug 30

## kindbudz

1 account - PERMANENT


had 20X64k karma weapons and another 13 lvl 80 exotics in my bank from the 2 vendor exploits



lazy ass shit...banning everyone to get rid of the weapons instead of rolling back

----------


## flotos

1 account - Permanent

Bought for like 4k karma at vendor

----------


## martianus

72h bann because of the same shitt....

----------


## Unicorn

Spent >1000 karma at the T2 Vendor in Hoelbrak. Banned 71 hours.

----------


## afroNinja

72 hour suspension, luckily. I feel bad for linking this to my guildies. Sorry dudes, lol.

----------


## wokkatron

Perma ban - very harsh......

----------


## Shendox

disgusting... i got perma ban for using my 3k karma on this while my mate (lvl 80) spent ~100k and only got 72hours

----------


## Reiu

around 4k karma spent, permabanned

----------


## lockdown6435

> Perma ban - very harsh......





> 1 account - PERMANENT
> 
> 
> had 20X64k karma weapons and another 13 lvl 80 exotics in my bank from the 2 vendor exploits
> 
> 
> 
> lazy ass shit...banning everyone to get rid of the weapons instead of rolling back


Don't complain that you got banned for using an exploit and call them "lazy shit". You purchased nearly 35 weapons that should cost 35,000x that. 




> This morning there was a widely-publicized, newly-introduced exploit in which specific cultural weapons were selling for one-thousandth of their normal price. We fixed it with an emergency build this morning. We want to thank the vast majority of players who became aware of the issue, responsibly reported it, and did not exploit it. However, a smaller group of players did significantly exploit it, each purchasing hundreds or thousands of these weapons. We permanently banned 3,000 accounts of players who substantially exploited it, and applied 72-hours bans to another 1,000 accounts of players who mildly exploited it.

----------


## kindbudz

> Don't complain that you got banned for using an exploit and call them "lazy shit". You purchased nearly 35 weapons that should cost 35,000x that.


going back and forth from the vendor to the mystic forge for 7 hours clicking and combining until my fingers were raw while the rest of america slept....is not lazy. thats the kind of hard work and dedication to a cause that made this country great.

----------


## BIade

Filled up bank with T2 permanent ban.

----------


## Reiu

Thing is most of the cultural wendors sold lvl 80 wepons for around 2000 karma yesterday... so 21 for lvl 60? that doesn't seem like a 35000x diff. How was someone supposed to know what the right price is, when a friend told them that there's this great deal? Most people ingame don't even know how you can spent karma.
I am not defending myself, I knew it as exploit and yes by their definition I abused it. It's just too harsh, 4 days into the game.

----------


## grusin

anyone tried to connect their gw1 account with the new key. does it work ?

----------


## Entaro

20k karma spent, perma ban....

----------


## bopoiu

wich bot is best working

----------


## yxcvk

40k karma

perma ban..

enjoy

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/1732/arenasux.jpg

----------


## Doubly152

how about another exploit - 2k carma weapon? Who got banned for it?

----------


## kwalti

Today we banned a number of players for exploiting Guild Wars 2. We take our community and the integrity of the game very seriously, and want to be clear that intentionally exploiting the game is unacceptable. The players we banned were certainly intentionally and repeatedly exploiting a bug in the game. We intended to send a very clear message that exploiting the game in this way will not be tolerated, and we believe this message now has been well understood.
We also believe and respect that people make mistakes. This is in fact the first example of a widespread exploit in the game. With this in mind, we are offering the members of our community who exploited the game a second chance to repair the damage that has been done.
Thus, just this once, we will offer to convert permanent bans to 72-hour suspensions. Should those involved want to accept this offer of reinstatement, contact us on our support website--support.guildwars2.com—and submit a ticket through the "Ask a Question" tab. Please use the subject heading of "Karma Weapons Exploit Appeal", then confirm in the body of your ticket that you will delete any items/currency that you gained from the exploit. You should submit only one ticket. Once you have done so, we will lower your ban to 72 hours, and following your re-activation we will check your account to make sure that you have honored your commitment. If that commitment is not honored, we will re-terminate the account.
This is a first and final warning. Moving forward, please make sure you that when you see an exploitable part of the game, you report it and do not attempt to benefit from it.
We look forward to seeing you in game,
Yours Sincerely,
Chris Whiteside- Lead Producer ArenaNet

----------


## wizofoz

oh well, 3 day vacation it is then..

----------


## aipipicaca

****  :Frown:  3 day pfff

----------


## mig22

3 days is good, better than paying another 59.90 and get it to 80 again

----------


## Mr.Zunz

I still got those ebonhawke weapons in my inventory, should I be worried now?

----------


## Xtensive

Firy Gw2 Bot Alpha - YouTube

 :Smile:

----------


## Dreamy

Bought like 10 weapons in hoeldrak and 2 from the 3K vendor. I did not get banned  :Smile:

----------


## krimsnedge

Dropped 8k karma on t3 80 and 800 on t2, 72 hr. ban. Wheew

----------


## makaveli10a

20k karma spent on ebonhawk - 72h ban, due to scripting tho ... so idk ...

I think the people that abused ebonhawk dont get the perm ban, the 21 karma exploit tho ... i think those are the people getting hit by the ban hammer

----------


## archlord12345

perma ban for using it 15 minute, spent 1k karma and kept like 3 weapons. Seriously this is a lack of professionalism. They should do like blizzard and assume their mistakes

----------


## Hurkatolto

fail game is fail

----------


## martianus

The perm bann is definitive too hard. OK if you Bot 2-3 month np perm bann is ok but to make a difference this one bought for 5000 karma and this one for 30k karman the one with the 72h bann hast still his char and the game and the other one has lost all. A perm bann for a mistake made by them is not ok. 72h Is fair and when they want they can reset those weapons and the karma. That would be a fair solution to all players.

----------


## JoeThePlumber

> fail game is fail


There is noting Fail about it best game ever and banning people for exploiting & botting make the game better for everyone else!!

----------


## akosimhac18

Anyone how to track the ticket you submitted?

----------


## Shendox

> There is noting Fail about it best game ever and banning people for exploiting & botting make the game better for everyone else!!


watch out we got a fanboy over here...
this game is never the best game ever... it may be the best game out there atm... but we will see about that in the future..

----------


## owned727

So the economy is screwed already?

----------


## archlord12345

> There is noting Fail about it best game ever and banning people for exploiting & botting make the game better for everyone else!!


Hey little ""legit"" player . I am going to ask you one question. Just one. If you go to store and you see two places where someone is selling clothe. The first one sell it for 100$ and the second will sell it for 20$. It is the same item, perfect condition. Will you throw away 80$ just because you are "legit" . You wont go in jail because someone is selling it cheaper then the other. This makes no sense. Same rules apply for the game

In this case, the clothe seller will assume his 80$ lost and he will fix his price but he wont ''ban'' his client from his shop for that.

In guild wars, it is a programmer mistake, the programmer should be blamed for that and everyone that has weapon MUST keep weapon and SHOULDNT be banned because of his error. Blizzard assumed dupes, arenanet should assume this mistake.

----------


## trap75

idd @archlord, stupid to perma ban people for buying cheaper items.
anyone an idea about chargeback?

----------


## stcc

20k was perhaps a bit too much, perma banned too :x
Payed with Paypal, gonna ask my money back \o/
But I don't think I will lv up another 55, I'll certainly buy MoP instead with this money

----------


## InFlames

JoeThePlumber, you're sad.

----------


## Smooth

> Hey little ""legit"" player . I am going to ask you one question. Just one. If you go to store and you see two places where someone is selling clothe. The first one sell it for 100$ and the second will sell it for 20$. It is the same item, perfect condition. Will you throw away 80$ just because you are "legit" . You wont go in jail because someone is selling it cheaper then the other. This makes no sense. Same rules apply for the game
> 
> In this case, the clothe seller will assume his 80$ lost and he will fix his price but he wont ''ban'' his client from his shop for that.
> 
> In guild wars, it is a programmer mistake, the programmer should be blamed for that and everyone that has weapon MUST keep weapon and SHOULDNT be banned because of his error. Blizzard assumed dupes, arenanet should assume this mistake.


You are a bloody idiot. It is not the same thing that 2 stores sell different. It would be the same if one store had a set price at 100$ and then when you were going to pay you were told to pay 1000 times lower then the set price. That is a entirely different thing and if abused would cause legal problems if caught just like you would get a ban for doing it in a game. 

It was a bug and people choose to exploit it, You accept when you start playing the game to not abuse bugs or you would face actions taken on your account. So stop being butthurt over getting banned for exlpoiting.

----------


## Jon121

> You are a bloody idiot. It is not the same thing that 2 stores sell different. It would be the same if one store had a set price at 100$ and then when you were going to pay you were told to pay 1000 times lower then the set price. That is a entirely different thing and if abused would cause legal problems if caught just like you would get a ban for doing it in a game.


Not really, it was listed as 21 karma in the shop and bought for 21 karma, not like it was listed for 21000 karma and we only paid 21

----------


## kindbudz

has anyone that appealed the perma ban been moved to 72h? mine is still perma ban after almost ~24 hrs

----------


## mnogodobaracc

> has anyone that appealed the perma ban been moved to 72h? mine is still perma ban after almost ~24 hrs


Current ticket queue is way over 48hours.

----------


## Lichd2

They said itll take a couple days for them to change ban status, but im wondering when the time starts =/

----------


## archlord12345

status not changed also.

----------


## JoeThePlumber

> watch out we got a fanboy over here...
> this game is never the best game ever... it may be the best game out there atm... but we will see about that in the future..


Yeah I am not a fanboy I just saying that its a good thing to do! Like Rift take a stand against bots and exploiting they not paying any sub! Gold will have a much better valor overall!! Ingame items will go for a lot more. Less bot, less exploiting. Gold still will be in high demand so its better for all of us!

Also today: Guild Wars 2 status - Friday, August 31 : Guildwars2

Botting - We suspended accounts of 750 players running bots. We're ramping up and will soon apply permanent bans for cases of substantial botting.


August 31 banwave! Also they are not doing Ban Waves like Blizzard they are more them happy to ban a ton of script kids everyday. If you want to bot this game you gonna come up with something really good!

And to answer that other question if the store is legit and had a great sale sure I did buy there but when it was stolen goods or knockoffs I did not buy it there!

----------


## archlord12345

I got a reply from arenanet. I wrote a message in english but the reply was in french. It is totally weird. It looks like they didnt even read what i wrote. This is what i recieved :

Merci d’avoir contacté l’équipe de support Europe.

Veuillez bien comprendre que l'utilisation intentionnelle des failles ou des programmes est tout à fait inacceptable quelle qu'en soit la forme. 

Veuillez nous répondre cet émail en vous compromettant à effacer tous les objets,argents obtenus de cette manière.

Soyez sûr que nous contrôlerons votre compte afin de savoir si vous avez tenu votre engagement. Si tels n'est pas le cas, Votre compte sera suspendu définitivement.

N’hésitez pas à nous contacter de nouveau si vous avez d’autres questions.

Cordialement,

GM Roderich
Service Clientèle de NCsoft

In english : This mean that i contacted the support team , the exploit are not tolerated. They want me to reply to this mail and to tell them i will destroy the items and they will verify after that.

Seriously.. 1 day of wait for an automated message and in my original message i was saying that i was going to delete the items ( i used caps for this)

----------


## DisturbingEffect

> wich bot is best working


Herpa derpa durp.

----------


## Macpod

So anyone got a reply on his ticket? My account is still perma banned. I'm also wondering if I get a 72h ban when they reply or if they let me play because it's been a while since I created my ticket. Want to play the ****ing game...

----------


## nixxor

> So anyone got a reply on his ticket? My account is still perma banned. I'm also wondering if I get a 72h ban when they reply or if they let me play because it's been a while since I created my ticket. Want to play the ****ing game...


They will wait until it's been 72 hours.. Should be in like 30 hours or something and then they will unban you straight of, instead of changing it to a timer that counts down from 72 hours.

SOURCE: Mike-OBrien-ArenaNet comments on Guild Wars 2 status - Friday, August 31

----------


## spawnfestis

> They will wait until it's been 72 hours.. Should be in like 30 hours or something and then they will unban you straight of, instead of changing it to a timer that counts down from 72 hours.
> 
> SOURCE: Mike-OBrien-ArenaNet comments on Guild Wars 2 status - Friday, August 31


Mike O'Brien didn't say that he's going to do that at all, but what you need to read is this;
"The customer support team will be sending out responses for approved appeals."

That means, if you get no email, you're out of luck I suppose?  :Smile:

----------


## nixxor

> Mike O'Brien didn't say that he's going to do that at all, but what you need to read is this;
> "The customer support team will be sending out responses for approved appeals."
> 
> That means, if you get no email, you're out of luck I suppose?





> "However, note that they're not actually converting permanent bans to 72-hour suspensions. Instead, for this case, they'll wait until 72 hours have passed and then lift the ban."


How is this not what he says? It's right there in the post.

----------


## spawnfestis

> How is this not what he says? It's right there in the post.


To everyone with *approved* appeals. Or are you just reading both of the lines out of context?  :Smile:

----------


## archlord12345

Permaban Aftermath - YouTube 3:20 to 3:45 Kripps tell the truth haha!

----------


## archlord12345

Unban Me Maybe - YouTube

----------


## spawnfestis

About 16-18h until I should get unbanned if this indeed is a 72h ban.
We'll see tomorrow folks!  :Smile:

----------


## Epicluckbox

Anyone unbanned?

----------


## archlord12345

no fkcing reply from them. ill ask a full refound soon or latter

----------


## xxtripwirexx

just read this. 
For a game that advertises freedom to do anything to your character, they are uncharacteristically strict.

----------

